

Show HN: Youtubio.com – The Greatest Youtube Downloader – Totally Free - donnguyen
http://youtubio.com/

======
crazydiamond
Could you please explain why this is the greatest? Or how it compares to the
other youtube downloaders?

Does it allow selection of resolution ? Does it allow downloading only audio ?

Thanks.

~~~
donnguyen
Yes, it does, sir! :) You can give it a shot! ;)

------
koesterd
It would make you the greatest (at least for me personally) if you'd support
bulk playlist downloads.

------
donnguyen
Any suggestion to make it better is welcome! :)

~~~
amrrs
from a UX pov, some pictures in the home-landing page esp. the logo of YouTube
or something similar to download would help new users to understand what it
is.

~~~
donnguyen
Thanks for your suggestion. We will have a better landing page and a list of
supported sites as well.

